# Ticks



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Ticks are a sort of constant problem for my dogs. It seems i can never kill them all. I usually bathe the dogs with chemicals sold at the petshops and also fumigate but after a short while they're back Does anybody know a kind of permanent solution to tick infestations.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Move to where the ticks can't live.


----------



## jack van strien (Apr 9, 2009)

You have dogs here in Thailand?I have not had any ticks on my dogs for over a year now,i use Ivermec once a month.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Stay away from the petshop crap.
The ivermectin (good stuff) doesn't kill them immediately but once they bite they die. Sometimes still attached to the dog.
Depending on where you live some folks use chickens to keep them in control. I know that can help but you have to be in a place they can free range.....without getting eaten themselves.


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi jack,
I don't have any dogs yet, i was just trying to get the info for my dogs in Nigeria, my mum is having a lot of trouble controlling the ticks. Are there any side effects of giving the dog ivermectin that frequently?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Not to answer for Jack but that's the normal schedule for the Ivermectin.
As with any medication some dogs are sensitive to it. Some breeds more then others.
In particular the collies, aussies, border collies and few others and their crosses.


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I am always wary of drugs especially when used frequently but since my dogs are not breeding dogs i think its less of a problem If i were breeding the dog i would be more worried. I really appreciate your reply, the ticks have been having the better part of my dogs' lives.


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Forgot to add, can you stop administering the dogs once the ticks disappear and resume immediately you notice them again?


----------



## jack van strien (Apr 9, 2009)

I use the 1% Ivermec and i give 1cc per 10 kg. bodyweight per month,under the skin.It is the dosage normally used here in Thailand and i have tried to stop when the ticks are gone but in a few days the dogs are infested again.Like i said before my dogs have been totally tick free for a year or more and i dont even see any dead ticks on them.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Oluwatobi Odunuga said:


> Forgot to add, can you stop administering the dogs once the ticks disappear and resume immediately you notice them again?


Are the dogs in a restricted area at all, like a yard? I would treat the environment before I treated the dogs.


----------



## Mike Valente (Sep 14, 2010)

http://www.dirtworks.net/Diatomaceous-Earth.html#anchorDE


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

When removing the tick from the dog make sure you get the head out to, can't tell ya how many people I have watched take the tick off just to seperate its body to leave the head implanted still because of a lack of common sense. Be careful dogs can get lyme disease just like humans, I have live with it for a while now and also had a dog get it that was my parents dog and it attacked his whole neuro system, wasn't good at all.

After working dogs on a sleeve or in a suit for a half of day or a whold day I feel like somebody cracked me in my leg and arm joints, ****ing sucks having it and even worse is the dam horse pills they give ya call doxycyclin or however you spell that crap. Cant go out in the sun while on it because it makes your skin ultra sensitive. I have had 2 relapses in the last year, some people and dogs get really screwed up though and have to go for spinal taps or I.V. treatments those usually are the ones that thought they had mono and let it go on for way to long and by the time they figure it out the titer count is through the roof and already grab you by your throat.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Oluwatobi Odunuga said:


> Forgot to add, can you stop administering the dogs once the ticks disappear and resume immediately you notice them again?



Here in the States we use it primarily for heartworm prevention. It's advised you use it all year long so I would think it doesn't stay in the dog's system very long if stopped. All the ticks will just come right back then.


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

http://www.dirtworks.net/Diatomaceous-Earth.html#anchorDE
Sounds like a great alternative to chemicals if it works, would love to hear from those who have used it.

Bob,
Vet said she would give ivomerctin but not on a regular basis, she feels it is not good for long term use.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Oluwatobi Odunuga said:


> http://www.dirtworks.net/Diatomaceous-Earth.html#anchorDE
> Sounds like a great alternative to chemicals if it works, would love to hear from those who have used it.
> 
> Bob,
> Vet said she would give ivomerctin but not on a regular basis, she feels it is not good for long term use.



Very interesting since it's the ingredient in most of the heartworm preventatives here. They are given monthly, year round in most areas of the country.


----------



## Mike Valente (Sep 14, 2010)

Some breeds are sensitive but overall Ivernmectin has no bad effects from long term use.
DE is agreat natural alternative, and it's made in human grade that can be taken internally.
Anther super stong natural product is GXE Grapefruit Seed Extract, its potent and aplied topically will get rid of ticks and pretty much everything else, and is a natural wormer/antibiotic actually treats Lyme Disease.


----------



## Mike Valente (Sep 14, 2010)

Mike Valente said:


> Some breeds are sensitive but overall Ivernmectin has no bad effects from long term use.
> DE is agreat natural alternative, and it's made in human grade that can be taken internally.
> Anther super stong natural product is GXE Grapefruit Seed Extract, its potent and aplied topically will get rid of ticks and pretty much everything else, and is a natural wormer/antibiotic actually treats Lyme Disease.


Correction GSE. I use this personally bought a 4 oz bottle over 2 years ago, dilute for a nasal spray my pipes have been cleared out fror two years, kills any type virus, Used regularly will prevent any colds or flus. Theres literature that sayes use this directly on ticks, I don't have flea or tick problems so I can't varify but would be my first choice being all natural.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

If the dogs your speaking of having the tick infestations are contained in a yard, I would use DDT or malathion. I think both are probably available. You will always have more success treating the envirionment than a dog in that environment.


----------



## Melissa Blazak (Apr 14, 2008)

Haven't some people in the Northeast bought Guinea hens to control ticks? I read or saw that somewhere.

That could be a natural way of controlling ticks in a larger area and then you can use some "safer" chemical for the dog.

http://www.countrysidemag.com/issues/82/82-3/Jack_Sabean.html


----------



## Mike Valente (Sep 14, 2010)

Don Turnipseed said:


> If the dogs your speaking of having the tick infestations are contained in a yard, I would use DDT or malathion. I think both are probably available. You will always have more success treating the envirionment than a dog in that environment.


Agree 100%, but in an indoor environment I remeber trying about 4 diffrant products all for fleas and none worked, I didn't want to spend the money onthe Frontline or the other main brand, finally broke down and got it, reasoning is someone pointed that in an inside invironment the fleas are going to be most attracted to the pet so this is ground zero. Luckily in NY Havent seen a flea now and its been 3 years, it's so much easier on pets the further north you are.

Anyway use to run a lawncare business, and this stuff is super safe and getsrid of most anything moving in the yard, safe around food gardens also, and can use indoors, it's commercial grade what the pro's use.
http://www.domyownpestcontrol.com/talstar-talstar-one-p-97.html


----------



## Bianca Soler (Dec 4, 2010)

Please.....stay far away from over the counter flea/tick medications. You have no idea how many animals come on their death beds to my husbands hospital from their owners using that stuff. If you buy anything from Petco etc, I would only suggest Frontline. No Bio Spot or anything like that. You try to save money but in the end its not worth risking your dogs health.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Bianca Soler said:


> Please.....stay far away from over the counter flea/tick medications. You have no idea how many animals come on their death beds to my husbands hospital from their owners using that stuff. If you buy anything from Petco etc, I would only suggest Frontline. No Bio Spot or anything like that. You try to save money but in the end its not worth risking your dogs health.


In particular stay away from the "Hartz" label products! :-o :-&


----------



## Bianca Soler (Dec 4, 2010)

Yes! Agreed. Thank you..Hertz is a def no no


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Bianca Soler said:


> Yes! Agreed. Thank you..Hertz is a def no no



Well.......he can still rent a car if he wants doncha think? :grin::-\"O
Couldn't resist that one. I'm the last person on earth to correct someone for spelling. :lol:;-)


----------



## Bianca Soler (Dec 4, 2010)

HAHA I didnt see that ..its all good :grin:


----------



## Jackie Lockard (Oct 20, 2009)

I stopped using that OTC pesticide crap years ago. Not only dangerous, but they don't stop the bugs from biting. Kinda like putting aloe on a sunburn if you ask me.

My yard gets god awful mosquitoes in the summer and they bother the dogs, so I started looking into options that will stop bugs from biting. I found Springtime's Bug Off. This stuff WORKS MIRACLES. Within a week the mosquitoes weren't swarming the dogs and I stopped pulling ticks off. At my Schutzhund field I go to three times a week I pull ticks off almost daily and find them crawling all over my house. When I use the Bug Off I never pull a tick off and no ticks in my house. If I get lazy with giving the supplement then they come back almost immediately. 

The best part is, a $20 tub lasted me nearly two years with my 80# Lab.

http://www.Springtimeinc.com


----------

